# Kesgrave Tropicals!



## Zerocon

This little shop is Kesgrave, England is one of the coolest home-businesses iv'e seen! It's behind this guys house, he has a large shack/shed/granny house filled with tanks, plants ect. Good quality Shrimp and Fish, i'd recommend going there yourself or checking out the eBay shop!


Open 9-5 and closed on Mondays.
01473 624069
122 Main Road Kesgrave
[Ebay Link Removed]
:fish1::fish:


----------



## Dfektor

Heard great things about this place and wasn't disappointed, the inconspicuous and small premise was well beaten by good parking and very experience staff but as always the most important thing is the fish, they were clean healthy with more variety and stock than bigger chains I've seen, young fresh fish in oxygenated bags and prices that beat most stores, not much online presence just an eBay store and Facebook from what i saw but if your not a local no problem cos there eBay prices are marginally cheap and postage and packing is professional and well priced


----------

